# الأعضاء كما تراهم ريشتي :)



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مرحبا

الموضوع راح يكون لتخيلي للأعضاء من خلال صفات معينة أو كلمات مميزة أو أسلوب كتابة مميز أو طريقة إشراف بعملوها. طريقة الرسم طفولية وليست إحترافية.

بتمنى ما حدى يزعل أو يتدايق أو ياخد على خاطره. وبتمنى من الإشراف ما يغلق الموضوع أو ينقله قبل ما توضح الفكرة 

راح أبلّش بالأستاذ *aymonded* .. 

انتظروني 

بناءً على اقتراح ايريني:

الشخصية الأولى: أيموندد AYMONDED
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3657313&postcount=6

الشخصية الثانية هي *R.O.R.O*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3657882&postcount=25

هاي الرسمة مو لحداً معيّن، إنما للإشراف عامةً وtamav و soul&life خاصةً 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3661074&postcount=52

الشخصية الثالثة هي soso a وكلمتها الأشهر: نفسه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3661915&postcount=72

الشخصية الرابعة هي *واثقة فيك يارب*، وشعورها الدائم بالجوع وأجواءها الرومانسية عبارة عن ساندويشات وأكل وعيش وحلاوة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3696022&postcount=86


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

فكره روووووووعه وهنتظر اشوف الاعضاء ^_^

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*فكرة جديدة وحلوووة 
متابعة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

اسمع يا تيمو 
دير بالك لا تبلش بالصعايدة 
اوعي تقول اني نا حزرتك 
ههههههههههههه
متابع


----------



## اليعازر (2 نوفمبر 2014)

يﻻ يا تيمو
خلينا نشوف موهبتك
بانتظارك.
.


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

الأخ أيموندد

بس الرسمة مرسومة على دفتر مسطّر مش رسم، فراح تشوفوا السطور واضحة يلا للمرات الجاية ..


----------



## اليعازر (2 نوفمبر 2014)

حلوي يا تيمو
بتستاهل تقييم عليها
ناطرين شي كم رسمه بعد
.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ابداع حقيقي


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*متابعه *


----------



## soso a (2 نوفمبر 2014)

متابعه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 نوفمبر 2014)

رائعه فعلا


----------



## تيمو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فكره روووووووعه وهنتظر اشوف الاعضاء ^_^
> 
> ​



شكرًا ويارب يعجبوكي الأعضاء ،،، 



R.O.R.O قال:


> *فكرة جديدة وحلوووة
> متابعة *​



ممكن تكوني انتي التالية، لأنو ببالي الك تصوّر  شكرًا للتشجيع ،،



ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اسمع يا تيمو
> دير بالك لا تبلش بالصعايدة
> اوعي تقول اني نا حزرتك
> ههههههههههههه
> متابع



جايك الدور لا تستعجل على رزقك هههه 



اليعازر قال:


> حلوي يا تيمو
> بتستاهل تقييم عليها
> ناطرين شي كم رسمه بعد
> .



تسلم للتشجيع ،، انظر دورك كمان 



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ابداع حقيقي



ما فيه ابداع من بعدك ،،، في ببالي الك تصور 



+ماريا+ قال:


> *متابعه *



شكرًا للتشجيع ،،، قادر أحطلك تصور ما 



soso a قال:


> متابعه



مشكور للمتابعة والتشجيع  




اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> رائعه فعلا



تسلم صديقي للتشجيع ،،،

،،،،،،،

الشخصية التالية راح تكون مينا البطل ،، أو رورو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2014)

انا متابعه وربنا يستر 

بس بجد بجد
بجد يعني بجد
الفكرة رائعه​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 نوفمبر 2014)

فكرة جميلة ..
متابع ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

يااا الفكره ذى كان قالها لئ أبوتأربوا من زمااان 
و أديها اتحققت ذا إلى كان نفسه فيه اعتقد 
فكره جميله و لزيزه 
أشكرك. و رسمه أستاذ أيمن تحفه جميييله ههه 
أشكرك 
و متابعه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*فكرة حلو يا تيمو 

بس عندى إقتراح

كل ما تعمل صورة فى مشاركة للعضو فلان 

تقوم ترجع لأول مشاركة و تكتب العضو فلان (لينك المشاركةالخاصة بيه )*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

يا جماعه انا صاحب ها الفكره..!! ..:smil8:

وانا اللي عم برسمله وبعطيه الرسومات ...!!...:smi420:

بخاطرك "Meto" هيدا مو اتفاقناااا.. :t9:

مانون عارفين لحقيقه ،، :11azy:خبرهم خيو ,, انو انا يلي عملت كل شيء..:warning:
​


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*والنبي حلوة الفكرة 
ابقي تابعنا بكل جديد بقي 

*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> الأخ أيموندد
> 
> بس الرسمة مرسومة على دفتر مسطّر مش رسم، فراح تشوفوا السطور واضحة يلا للمرات الجاية ..




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2014)

كنت اتمنى ان تجهز الموضوع كاملا
بجميع الاعضاء الل تقدر ترسمهم
علشان من الصعب العودة للموضوع مرة اخرى
الفكرة جميلة وجديدة
الرب يباركك


----------



## Bent el Massih (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*رووووووووعه متابعه​*


----------



## grges monir (3 نوفمبر 2014)

فكرة  جديدة وجميلة


----------



## روزا فكري (3 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههه عجبتني اوي فكره موضوع ياتيمو
فعلا فكره مميزه ورسمك هايل
​


----------



## تيمو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا متابعه وربنا يستر
> 
> بس بجد بجد
> بجد يعني بجد
> الفكرة رائعه​



لو كنت مكان كنت حطيت إيدي على قلبي 




عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> فكرة جميلة ..
> متابع ..



تسلم يا صديقي.



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يااا الفكره ذى كان قالها لئ أبوتأربوا من زمااان
> و أديها اتحققت ذا إلى كان نفسه فيه اعتقد
> فكره جميله و لزيزه
> أشكرك. و رسمه أستاذ أيمن تحفه جميييله ههه
> ...



توارد أفكار. تسلمي يا حبو، لو تعرفي شو مخبيلك هع هع



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فكرة حلو يا تيمو
> بس عندى إقتراح
> كل ما تعمل صورة فى مشاركة للعضو فلان
> تقوم ترجع لأول مشاركة و تكتب العضو فلان (لينك المشاركةالخاصة بيه )*​



فكرة حلوة يا إيريني ... حطبقها.



"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> يا جماعه انا صاحب ها الفكره..!! ..:smil8:
> 
> وانا اللي عم برسمله وبعطيه الرسومات ...!!...:smi420:
> 
> ...



أحلى إشي بالمداخلة اللبناني يالي قالب عليه ههه بس ليه كده بس فضحت السر  



oesi no قال:


> *والنبي حلوة الفكرة
> ابقي تابعنا بكل جديد بقي
> 
> *​



تسلم يا أستاذ.




tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> روووووووووووووووووووووعه



تسلمي ، استنيني ههه



حبيب يسوع قال:


> كنت اتمنى ان تجهز الموضوع كاملا
> بجميع الاعضاء الل تقدر ترسمهم
> علشان من الصعب العودة للموضوع مرة اخرى
> الفكرة جميلة وجديدة
> الرب يباركك



اقتراحك مريح بس المشكلة إنو الرسمات مو جاهزين، يعني أول ما تخلص رسمة بنزلها. معلّش اتحملنا واستنى دورك 




Bent el Massih قال:


> *رووووووووعه متابعه​*



تسلمي يا بنت المسيح.




grges monir قال:


> فكرة  جديدة وجميلة



تسلم يا عريس ...



روزا فكري قال:


> ههههه عجبتني اوي فكره موضوع ياتيمو
> فعلا فكره مميزه ورسمك هايل
> ​



شكراً بجد أخجلتم تواضعنا  بس هو شوي رسم طفولي وليس احترافي.

...


----------



## تيمو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

الأخت *R.O.R.O* ... الصراحة بلاقي شوية صعوبة برسم البنات فلا تزعلي


----------



## اليعازر (4 نوفمبر 2014)

تمام..الله يعطيك العافيه..
مش قادر اعطيك تقييم
بس اول مره بعرف انو رورو متزوجه وعندها عيال.
.


----------



## تيمو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

اليعازر قال:


> تمام..الله يعطيك العافيه..
> مش قادر اعطيك تقييم
> بس اول مره بعرف انو رورو متزوجه وعندها عيال.
> .



من ناحية عندها ولاد، فأنا مش متأكد، بس هاي الصورة مستقبلية للي راح يصير معها فعلياً بعد عشر سنين .. بس بعطيها أمل أنا مش أكتر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> الأخت *R.O.R.O* ... الصراحة بلاقي شوية صعوبة برسم البنات فلا تزعلي


طبعا انتا فنان 
لاغبار علي  ريشتك 
بس لي تعليق صغير بيني وبينك كدة متفسروش 
مش تبقي ترسمها ناصحة شوي


----------



## تيمو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> طبعا انتا فنان
> لاغبار علي  ريشتك
> بس لي تعليق صغير بيني وبينك كدة متفسروش
> مش تبقي ترسمها ناصحة شوي



ههههه رديت عليك بالتقييم  خليها بنفسها بئة ليه ما رسمتها ناصحة


----------



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه

منتظره رد رورو 

وينك يا رورو ؟ 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههه انت غيرت اسمك كمان ؟
لا حلو الموضوع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 نوفمبر 2014)

فكرة موضوووووووووع راااااااااائع جدااااااا يا تيمو ربنا يبارك ريشتك وكنصيحة من اختك الكبيرة ان تستخدم ريشتك الجميلة والموهبة دي لمجد اسم الرب القدوس  وربنا يباركك امين
متابعة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 نوفمبر 2014)

"ٌRoRo" ‘عندها قرطة عيال مشعلين ف رقبتها ههههههه..:cry2:

ويحك يا "Ro"....olling:

فنان مبدع "Metoo" ،، ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> الأخت *R.O.R.O* ... الصراحة بلاقي شوية صعوبة برسم البنات فلا تزعلي


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا ميتة ع نفسى من الضحك ع الصورة 
بجد رسمك تحفة تيمو 
ميرسى اووى انك افتكرتنى 
هو انا لسة مجربتش دوشة الاولاد دى 
بس اطمن انا هجيب بيبى واحد او اتنين بالكتير 
مش قرطة زى دى ههههههههههه 
اجيب صحة منين انا لده كله 
ههههههههههههههه 
بس فكرة جميلة احيك ع افكارك الجميلة 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ياحرام يارورو
تيمو بهدلك خالث يااختي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

الله فكرة الموضوع تجنن وكمان رسمك حلو يا تيمو تيمو 

ارسمنى حلو انا حماتك ماشى 
شد حيلك بقا عاوزين نشوف باقى الاعضاء وممكن  نثبت الموضوع علشان ميتوهش مننا ونقدر نوصله بسهولة  ميتوهش بين المواضيع
رجاء دونا


----------



## اني بل (5 نوفمبر 2014)

حلووو تيمو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (5 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع يستحق التثبيت لتشجيع تيموو 
برااافو 
دونا انسانة رائعة وبتثبت المواضيع المميزة 
ربنا يبارككم
اثني على الموضوع وانا معك يانيفو بتثبيته


----------



## اني بل (5 نوفمبر 2014)

كيف بتشوفني ؟؟؟
هههههه
بس حلوة لحسن ازعل ههههههههه
بمزح


----------



## تيمو (5 نوفمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه انت غيرت اسمك كمان ؟
> لا حلو الموضوع



لو تعرفي كيف متصورك ههههههه عجبك الإسم؟




Jesusslave قال:


> فكرة موضوووووووووع راااااااااائع جدااااااا يا تيمو ربنا يبارك ريشتك وكنصيحة من اختك الكبيرة ان تستخدم ريشتك الجميلة والموهبة دي لمجد اسم الرب القدوس  وربنا يباركك امين
> متابعة



تسلمي يا جيسس على النصحية، بس لو عملت ليكي تصوري لا تزعلي مني ...




"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> "ٌRoRo" ‘عندها قرطة عيال مشعلين ف رقبتها ههههههه..:cry2:
> 
> ويحك يا "Ro"....olling:
> 
> فنان مبدع "Metoo" ،، ربنا يبارك موهبتك​



هي على فكرة مخبية ولادها من العين والحسد مش أكتر هههه

ما فيه غيرك فنان ومبدع 




R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا ميتة ع نفسى من الضحك ع الصورة
> بجد رسمك تحفة تيمو
> ميرسى اووى انك افتكرتنى
> ...



اعترفي إنك مخبية ولادك عن العين هههه



tamav maria قال:


> ياحرام يارورو
> تيمو بهدلك خالث يااختي
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



حرام عليكي، بس بجد رسمتها أحلى ما يمكنني رسم بنت بحياتي ههه




soul & life قال:


> الله فكرة الموضوع تجنن وكمان رسمك حلو يا تيمو تيمو
> 
> ارسمنى حلو انا حماتك ماشى
> شد حيلك بقا عاوزين نشوف باقى الاعضاء وممكن  نثبت الموضوع علشان ميتوهش مننا ونقدر نوصله بسهولة  ميتوهش بين المواضيع
> رجاء دونا



طبعاً يا حماتي، ده أنا متوصي بيكي آخر توصياي ، عايز أعيش باقي عمري سعيد هههه



اني بل قال:


> كيف بتشوفني ؟؟؟
> هههههه
> بس حلوة لحسن ازعل ههههههههه
> بمزح



انتي تحديداً متخيلك حلوة كتير. تسلمي يا آني ...

الشخصية الجاي راح تكون مينا البطل


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*تم التثبيت بناء ع رغبة الجماهير ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم التثبيت بناء ع رغبة الجماهير ​*


*ميه ميه يا دودو :new8::new8:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم التثبيت بناء ع رغبة الجماهير ​*


ايوة بقا هو ده الكلام






بص بقا ياتيمو عايزاك ترسم دودو وهي بتثبتك:smile01
​


----------



## تيمو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة بقا هو ده الكلام
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههه طيب تصدقي إنها فكرة هايلة :act19:


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

ميرسى يا دونا ربنا يخليكى للغلابة والمساكين 
وكل الجماهير بيشكروكى
لكن يا تيمو اوعا ترسم دونا ماسكة مسدس ومثبتاك اه تثبيت عن تثبيت تفرق هههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2014)

دير بالك يا تيمو 
دي مش اي حد 
عندها كرباج مش عصاية


----------



## تيمو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

هو حد يقدر يمزح مع البرتقالي هههه

كنت بهزر يا بيه :boxing:


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا ربنا يخليكى للغلابة والمساكين
> وكل الجماهير بيشكروكى
> لكن يا تيمو اوعا ترسم دونا ماسكة مسدس ومثبتاك اه تثبيت عن تثبيت تفرق هههه





ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دير بالك يا تيمو
> دي مش اي حد
> عندها كرباج مش عصاية





تيمو قال:


> هو حد يقدر يمزح مع البرتقالي هههه
> 
> كنت بهزر يا بيه :boxing:


*فى حد هنا بيقول حاجه:act19:​*


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

نيفر


----------



## philanthropist (7 نوفمبر 2014)

حلوة اوي الصور يا تري هتر سمني ازاي


----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> هو حد يقدر يمزح مع البرتقالي هههه
> 
> كنت بهزر يا بيه :boxing:



والاصفر كمان والا :t32:


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> والاصفر كمان والا :t32:



إنتي يالي جبتيه لحالك.

هاي الرسمة إهداء للإلك و سول آند لايف حصراً  بما إنكم متزوجات (على حد علمي) وأكيد الطبخة ممكن تنحرق وإنتو بتلاحقوا بالأعضاء هع هع :gun:






بس طبعاً متخيلكم بطريقة تانية.

الرسمة الجاي ممكن مينا البطل ، وممكن soso a  وممكن أبونا خريستوفورس


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

philanthropist قال:


> حلوة اوي الصور يا تري هتر سمني ازاي



تسلمي  بس هرسمك لمّا أكون عنك انطباع ... مبدئياً يمكن أرسمك صغيرة أوي أوي أوي عشان خطك صغير أوي أوي أوي


----------



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم التثبيت بناء ع رغبة الجماهير ​*


 حبيبة قلبي دندون مافي منك 
ربنا يخليكي لينا ياقمراية
بنحبك ااوووووي اوووي


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> حبيبة قلبي دندون مافي منك
> ربنا يخليكي لينا ياقمراية
> بنحبك ااوووووي اوووي



صح وأنا بأيد هلكلام يا دونا
بما إنو ما راح أقدر أحكي براحتي كده، بس بجد بعتذر لو صدر مني أسلوب مزعج، بس أحكيلك شغلة: إحنا الأردنية دفشين وإسألي عنّا ابن يسوعنا .


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*رائع يا رائع...يا .."!!!!!" ..يا مطعم بالمحبه كل جائع..
ورينا ورينا من ها التحف والفظائع..
آرآك موهوب وجايب لينا بالحب طابع..

ربي يسوع بارك ها الآصابع..

والحب يللي م الروح طالع..

"MeToo" الطيب المتواضع..،,،,،..*​


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *رائع يا رائع...يا .."!!!!!" ..يا مطعم بالمحبه كل جائع..
> ورينا ورينا من ها التحف والفظائع..
> آرآك موهوب وجايب لينا بالحب طابع..
> 
> ...



اسمي مكتوب؟ طيييب ههههه

يا أخي، صار لازم أرسمك ، بس لو رسمتك هيك ويلا هيك مو تزعل، بجد حالياً راسملك صورة ببالي، مثلاً بدوي مكحّل عيونه وحامل الخنجر وماسك الربابة وبغني للمزيونة (المزيونة = المزة ههه) هههه 

أبهجتني أبهجتني
يا فرحتي يا نشوتي
لقلمك يا كريستي 
أنتظرُ بلهفتي 
هع هع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> صح وأنا بأيد هلكلام يا دونا
> بما إنو ما راح أقدر أحكي براحتي كده، بس بجد بعتذر لو صدر مني أسلوب مزعج، بس أحكيلك شغلة: إحنا الأردنية دفشين وإسألي عنّا ابن يسوعنا .


انت وضعتني موضع الشاهد والمحلل للاردنيين 
طيب انا لو اتكلمت هتططلع البلد كلها مش مظبوطة 
بس بحب ناس كتير هنا 
علي العموم اللي هيسألني هرد علية بصراحة 
ها انتا اللي جبتة لنفسك يا دكتور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انت وضعتني موضع الشاهد والمحلل للاردنيين
> طيب انا لو اتكلمت هتططلع البلد كلها مش مظبوطة
> بس بحب ناس كتير هنا
> علي العموم اللي هيسألني هرد علية بصراحة
> ها انتا اللي جبتة لنفسك يا دكتور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



شاهد ومحلل؟ كله جواب على السؤال التالي: إحنا دفشيين صح؟ بس يا ابن يسوعنا ، بلاش فضايح ههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> شاهد ومحلل؟ كله جواب على السؤال التالي: إحنا دفشيين صح؟ بس يا ابن يسوعنا ، بلاش فضايح ههه


برضة دة كلام عايزني اشهد شهادة حق اوكي انا موافق 
وكمان احتراما لمعزتك عندي مش هتكلم غير في حدود السؤال 
المهم هتوصلني المطار بسيارتك ؟
طيب نوعها اية علشان اقرر اركبها ولا اجيب غيرها اصل انا من عشيرة كبيرة بنقي ههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> برضة دة كلام عايزني اشهد شهادة حق اوكي انا موافق
> وكمان احتراما لمعزتك عندي مش هتكلم غير في حدود السؤال
> المهم هتوصلني المطار بسيارتك ؟
> طيب نوعها اية علشان اقرر اركبها ولا اجيب غيرها اصل انا من عشيرة كبيرة بنقي ههههههههه



بحقلك يا ابن العشاير والحمايل 

سيارتي تُك تُك نوع بلدي ههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههه
تك تك 
مفيش هنا تك تك علي فكرة 
كنت ىعايز لموزين ههههههههههههههه
خلاص  اشتري واحدة


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههه
> تك تك
> مفيش هنا تك تك علي فكرة
> كنت ىعايز لموزين ههههههههههههههه
> خلاص  اشتري واحدة



بسيطة ، بكرة أنّزل ليمو  إنتَ عنّا بليمو يا أخي، ما إنتَ عارف أصلِ "دادي" ما بيمنع عني حاجة هع هع

سيارتي أحلى من ألف ليمو ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> بسيطة ، بكرة أنّزل ليمو  إنتَ عنّا بليمو يا أخي، ما إنتَ عارف أصلِ "دادي" ما بيمنع عني حاجة هع هع
> 
> سيارتي أحلى من ألف ليمو ...


عارف انك ابن اصول 
وتعملها 
بتشكرك اخي علي كلامك الرائع ويخلي ليك والدك 
وتجيب احلي سيارة 
ربنا يباركك ويوفقك


----------



## tamav maria (18 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> إنتي يالي جبتيه لحالك.
> 
> هاي الرسمة إهداء للإلك و سول آند لايف حصراً  بما إنكم متزوجات (على حد علمي) وأكيد الطبخة ممكن تنحرق وإنتو بتلاحقوا بالأعضاء هع هع :gun:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه كتير 
وبتحصل احيانا ما بين المطبخ ومراقبة القسم 
رسمك رائع يافنان


----------



## اني بل (18 نوفمبر 2014)

دونا انسانة نبيلة وهي لما تقول رح تثبته يعني رح يصير

ربنا يعطيها القوة والصحة لأنها بتتعب كثثيرومتاكدة انها رح تثني على موهبتك وتشجعها


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا فعلا كنت مثبتاه مش عارفه اتفك تانى ازاى الظاهر ف عفاريت فالقسم *


----------



## اني بل (18 نوفمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا فعلا كنت مثبتاه مش عارفه اتفك تانى ازاى الظاهر ف عفاريت فالقسم *


 
ههههههههه دمك خفيف 
اكيد مافيش عفارييت خالص اللي بينا هو روح الرب العامل بمحبة بيننا 
ربنا يباركك ياغالية


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مستنية ريشتك بالصورة اللي متخيلها عني واوعدك مش هازعل هذا وعد مني. ومتابعة


----------



## تيمو (18 نوفمبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> مستنية ريشتك بالصورة اللي متخيلها عني واوعدك مش هازعل هذا وعد مني. ومتابعة



قريباً


----------



## peace_86 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنت فنان بجد!!..

ههههههههههههههههههه..

تسلم يا أخينا الغالي..*


----------



## تيمو (19 نوفمبر 2014)

سوسو إيه في مرحلة تعارف، متخيلها إنها قليلة الكلام، لا تزعلي soso


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههه
شكلك هنجيبلك الامبلانص 
انت الجاني عي نفسة


----------



## soso a (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> سوسو إيه في مرحلة تعارف، متخيلها إنها قليلة الكلام، لا تزعلي soso




ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لحضرتك كتير

بس فعلا انا قليله الكلام مع اللى مش واخده عليهم 
وكثيره الكلام كتيررر مع اللى متعوده عليهم 


متابعه فى نفس الموضوع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> سوسو إيه في مرحلة تعارف، متخيلها إنها قليلة الكلام، لا تزعلي soso



هههههههههههههه رائع جداً جداً 

وفنان موهوب ذو حس كوميدي 

"فظيع" :Love_Letter_Send:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*حقيقى هلكتنى ضحك تيموووو 
الصورة لايقة ع سوسو خالص 
بس مين قال ان سوسو قليلة كلام 
تعالى شوفها فى حوار سياسى 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
حبيبتشى اسوسو :*
*​


----------



## soso a (19 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حقيقى هلكتنى ضحك تيموووو
> الصورة لايقة ع سوسو خالص
> بس مين قال ان سوسو قليلة كلام
> تعالى شوفها فى حوار سياسى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معاك يا جميل انا كثيره الكلام 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :*


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

لالا بس اخدتى بالك يا سوسو من بوكية البطيخ  قصدى التفاح  قصدى الورد اللى رسمهولك تيمو  يعنى الراجل كتر خيره بدل ميمسكك عصايا مسكك بوكيه ورد


----------



## soso a (19 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لالا بس اخدتى بالك يا سوسو من بوكية البطيخ  قصدى التفاح  قصدى الورد اللى رسمهولك تيمو  يعنى الراجل كتر خيره بدل ميمسكك عصايا مسكك بوكيه ورد



قصدك ايه يا نيفووو بعصايا ها قولى بس قصدك بيها ايه 

ههههههههههههههه

وقولى ولو ان فاهمه قصدك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> سوسو إيه في مرحلة تعارف، متخيلها إنها قليلة الكلام، لا تزعلي soso



*هههههههههههههههههه  تعبت من الضحك 
هى نفسه هى بسلاطتها ببابا غنوجها
مش قصدى عليكى يا سوسو قصدى على نفسه 
عدت الاعضاء اللى فى الموضوع  من امبارح كله بيقول نفسه حتى انا 

بس منقدرش نستغنى عن سوسو لما بتغيب بيبقى ناقص حاجه كبيره اوى 
وبجد رسم تحفه يا تيمو 
*


----------



## peace_86 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*يللا يابرنس.. الصور الثانية..

أنا مستني صورة للاخت العزيزة جيسس سلايف..*


----------



## تيمو (22 نوفمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *يللا يابرنس.. الصور الثانية..
> 
> أنا مستني صورة للاخت العزيزة جيسس سلايف..*



هي من الأشخاص يالي يسهل تخيلهم، بس يارب ما تزعل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*تسجيل متابعة فعلا موضوع روعه*​


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل، بس مش كنت عارف 
اني هاطلع في الصورة أحلى من الحقيقة بكتير​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (23 نوفمبر 2014)

انا واعداك اني مش هازعل وانا عند وعدي ومستنية ومتابعة


----------



## تيمو (3 أبريل 2015)

جيسس
مش عارف شو صار معك، لكن أتمنى عودتك عشان أرسمك
................

أما الآن ... فخطر ببالي رسم الزميلة *واثقة فيك يارب* ... يارب لا تزعلي بس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أبريل 2015)

تيمو قال:


> جيسس
> مش عارف شو صار معك، لكن أتمنى عودتك عشان أرسمك
> ................
> 
> أما الآن ... فخطر ببالي رسم الزميلة *واثقة فيك يارب* ... يارب لا تزعلي بس


هههههههههههه
ياخبر طيب مالقتش واحده اتخن من دي شويه كمان:w00t:

علي  فكره ياجماعه انتوا واخدين عني فكره غلط خالص
لست انا هذه الفتاه اطلاقا:heat:

بس برافو عليك الرسمه جميله وعجبتني جداااااا
والبنت عسوله وفيها ملامح مني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



تسلم ايديك  بجد
​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2015)

الموضوع ده للحريم بس ؟
ينفع تتخيلني ؟


----------



## soul & life (5 أبريل 2015)

هههههههههههه جميلة اوى يا تيمو تسلم ايدك بجد عجبتنى ودمها خفيف موت  
اجمل حاجة عجبتنى فيها رجلها الصغنونه دى من غير شراب ولا شوز عاوزة تتعض هههه وهى بتضحك وعنيها مقفوله وبتتخيل الغدا واثقة واثقة يعنى مفيش كلام ههههههه

بصراحة شايفة تخيلك فى محله مش لانها  بتفكر فى الاكل وبس  لانها فيها براءة وخفة دم وبساطة قريبيين فعلا من شخصية لولو  اللى هى واثقة فيك يارب
تسلم ايدك  تيمو عاوزاك تتخيلنى بالوضع الجديد  *_^


----------



## تيمو (5 أبريل 2015)

مينا أنا ممكن أتخيلك بس ما إليش علاقة  إنتَ تحديداً صورتك جاهزة لأنك كنت من أوائل الناس اصبر علي لبكرة أعمل "سكان" للصورة ...

سول يعني الصراحة كل مداخلة إلها لازم تكون ساندويشات وهيك قصص، وحتى لما اختارت وزارة كانت وزارة التموين وتوزّع لحمة بالمجان على الناس هههه تسلمي يا حجة لتشجيعك، ببالي إلك تخيّل بس اصبري شوي علي لأقدر أزبطه


----------

